# how long did it take to start getting sales



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

i just started my brand and im hoping to get 3 or 4 more designs out this july or so and i was wondering how long did it take you to start getting sales


----------



## pitbell85 (Mar 12, 2008)

That is a tough question to answer. What marketing have you done? You could invent a better mouse trap but if you don't tell people, and better yet the right people you won't kill many mice... It looks like you've done some social network marketing, which is a good way to get some traffic coming in. Once you start adding more products that will help too. You could also maybe hand out some samples to store owners and whatnot to get some buzz created. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, Brandon, 

It's all about your marketing. You need to create an interest and then a demand for your product. If you find your market, and your prices fit, you'll start getting sales. And the more people who start wearing your stuff, the more exposure you get, on and on...


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea someone told me i need more designs thats true iv created like 10 more now im just waiting to get the money so i can buy the supplies and shirts to make them 
also yea so far iv only been marketing on myspace and i made stickers.
Also what do you mean hand out samples to get some buzz like would you say go to the store owner and try to get him to buy my product. I would really want to sell in a place like Urban Outfitters thats what im really looking to do.
But yea what are some ways to get interest and demand. I did it at my school very very well that was easy but real life is hard since its summer now. At my school so many people were wearing my one design that i can count out at least 20 different people a day i sold about 80 in a month just cause it picked up and became a trend at my school but then summer started and iv only had 2 sales since.


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

That's great about the business at school, Brandon! wtg!

For the summer, where does everyone hang out? Go to those places and show them your new stuff, if you've got some. 

Myspace is kind of tough, I think - you can get lots of "friends", but converting them into "customers" isn't always easy. I think it's best to go where people are actually shopping instead, like ebay, esty, etc. The people there are already interested in buying.

Getting into Urban Outfitters is going to be tough at first - they typically only buy from vendors who have at least $10M in annual sales already. I don't know where you live, but look for some privately-owned stores and pitch to them first. You could even do the tent-by-the-road thing like someone else here did. Do you drive? Put some shirts in your trunk & head to the park. That's how Volcom started.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea sales were great at school 
but yea i have to figure out where most people go they generaly go to the malls in my area
i might try to open a tent at this one fair thing that happens at the mall i might get lots of sales there
cause its where lots of kids hang out.

but yea your right getting sales from myspace is really hard to do ill have to work on the time by time
but for now i should work on getting sales else where also.

but yea your right urban is really tough that would deffinetly be a great goal to acomplish sometime in the future 
but yea im gonna get my license very soon in about a few weeks i should work on finding a good place to open a tent


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you skate? Fill up a backpack with shirts & head to the skatepark. Show them around & try to move some shirts that way - security may get itchy & toss you, but hopefully you can get a few more shirts out there.

If nothings moving, spot the best skater there & pull him/her aside. Ask him/her to wear a free shirt at the park but not tell anyone you gave it for free... they can just say they got the shirt from you. That might make it easier to sell some shirts to the other skaters. Even if you don't sell any, if they like the shirt they'll wear it around & generate more exposure where you didn't have any before.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

xbrandon408x said:


> i just started my brand and im hoping to get 3 or 4 more designs out this july or so and i was wondering how long did it take you to start getting sales


You can get sales the first day if you advertise and market to the right people.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea ill probably do something like that market at skate parks
and probably at local shows to because theirs lots of people that like that stuff at local concerts and im also connected with a lot of them.

but yea i just think i have to work on getting sales in person first then it'll probably connect to my website
cause when i was in school i was really good with sales i got really good sales from the first day
but not anymore since summer started its probably just because i don't try to get in person sales
im spending to much time on my website only


----------



## clayvos (Mar 2, 2007)

Let me start by saying this is the greatest online resource I have encountered--EVER! Kudos to everyone who contributes to it.

To the topic at hand, a few friends and I started a T-shirt site about 16 days ago, and we've sold about 35 shirts, including a 15 shirt order from a former co-worker. I assume this is a respectable amount; it definitely exceeds our early expectations.

On the day we went 'live', we sent emails to about 150 friends, family, and acquaintances and asked them to send that email to everyone they knew. On our third day in business, our site crashed due to visitor activity. Of course, the vast majority of those visitors left without purchasing, but we were happy just to get eyeballs on the site.

We're about to make what we consider to be a significant banner ad buy on a family of college alumni websites that caters to what we believe to be our niche. We'll see what comes of it.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

wow all i have to say is wow that is a fabulous idea
to bad i don't really have people on my email cause i use myspace and stuff
but wow thats awesome you really got off to a good start thats really awesome haha


----------



## Stone66 (Jun 27, 2008)

clayvos said:


> Let me start by saying this is the greatest online resource I have encountered--EVER! Kudos to everyone who contributes to it.



I totally agree. This is a truly amazing resource. I simply can not stop reading thread after thread...post after post...I started a store and have had 0 time to do anything due to the fact that I feel I should know everything that is on this site before I make a single move. Cheers All!!


----------

